# looking to by a 03 f-250 v-10



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

im looking at a f-250 4 door short box with the v-10. what is the average mpg on this truck?

i have a 2500hd with the 6.0L and it get 11 on a good day and 8 or 9 when pulling or during the winter with all the equipement on it

i was told the v-10 gets 11 no matter what you are doing with it. is this true?
i tried to look online and see what the mpg is but cant find anything.

any help will be great thanks


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have an '01 V10. I get an average of 14.5 no matter if I'm on the highway or around town but that is with 3.73 gears. City goes down a bit, but that's expected. It hardly drops when towing. I've pulled 5K lbs. on the highway at 65 MPH and got an average of 13.7. The engine itself is amazing. I love it. Tons of power and get up and go. By far my favorite gas engine. Good luck.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Best I get plowing with my V-10 is 7-8. In town the rest of the year is 10-11. highway is 14. The V-10 is the best engine I have ever had for power. Check out the V-10 forum at www.ford-trucks.com
Great site and plenty of info


----------



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

I Get 12.1 city and 12.4 hwy @ 70mph. I bought this truck 4 months ago so I haven't plowed with it yet. All the power you can want.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

i don't know about the the v-10, but your old diesel must have had somehting wrong with it. it shouldn't have had that bad of fuel mileage. on 05 6.0L 350 dually with 4.10 gears and a manual i get 17 mpg no matter what i'm doing with it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I guarantee your MPG won't be better then the 6L. My buddy has one and he loves the truck but says it'll pass anything except the gas station. He pull a 26ft landscape trailer and says he gets around 6-8 mpg and when empty gets 12-13 mpg. His other truck an 02 Powerstroke gets 11-12 mpg pulling the same trailer.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

If I could go back, I would have looked for a V-10 instead of the 5.4L. Mine does just fine but I could use a little more power pulling out enclosed trailer around. I heard from a lot of guys locally getting 10-12mpg pulling or not.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The 6.0 in a Chevy truck is a V8 gas engine just to let you guys know.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

They are talking about Ford's 6.0 diesel. The engine with alot of problems. Can't wait to see how the 6.4 will do.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

hydro_37;398955 said:


> They are talking about Ford's 6.0 diesel. The engine with alot of problems. Can't wait to see how the 6.4 will do.


I'm pretty sure a 2500HD is a GM and the 6L is the base gas engine in a HD.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

sorry, guys, disregard my earlier post, was thinking he meant the 6.2L duramax.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

JD Dave;398419 said:


> His other truck an 02 Powerstroke gets 11-12 mpg pulling the same trailer.


tell your buddy to get a superchip, gett a lot better fuel mileage, around 15 - 17 with trailer


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

snowman2025;399149 said:


> tell your buddy to get a superchip, gett a lot better fuel mileage, around 15 - 17 with trailer


you can do that if running stock exhuast you'll have higher egts . so replace that with min 4 inch . wicked wheel just a few things that help in towing dept . there most but the question how fat is your wallet?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

hydro_37;398955 said:


> They are talking about Ford's 6.0 diesel.


But kuryssnow doesn't have a diesel. Im confused! He's got a Chevy 6.0 gas and wants a Ford V10.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snowman2025;399149 said:


> tell your buddy to get a superchip, gett a lot better fuel mileage, around 15 - 17 with trailer


Funny he has the superchip, but it's a dually with a dump box on it and it's a deck over trailer with 4 front mount mowers on it and all his other mowing equipment.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snowman2025;399148 said:


> sorry, guys, disregard my earlier post, was thinking he meant the 6.2L duramax.


These 6.2 Duramax's are they a good motor, never heard of one. LOL


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

thanks for the info guys on all your v-10
sorry i didnt put chevy before the 2500hd on my first post 
so average gas city for v-10 is 11-15mpg or around there, as long as it gets the same or better than my 11mpg
thanks for the help


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

JD Dave;399289 said:


> These 6.2 Duramax's are they a good motor, never heard of one. LOL


bah, whatever the duramax is.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

duramax is 6.6l 
6.5 and 6.2 are detroit diesel products


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Are those Detriot Diesel 6.5s any good? I've heard that they are dogs of a motor. Sorry for the thread hijack!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

this is getting really off topic . but ya there good dependable gutless however some guys do go thur alot of injection pump on them however


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a 6.5 turbo in a 93 GMC 3500. I get 14mph and pulls a 29' travel trailer like its not back there until I get to a hill.

I also have what I think is a 6.5 non-turbo in a UPS styled truck to haul my lawn mowing equipment. It is getting 10 mph. but I'm almost positive the throttle position sensor is out and it won't go into over drive.

What I don't like is that I can't throw in a chip and get another 200 hp. Everything is mechanical.

Back to the thread. 
Does anyone know how many miles the V-10 is good for? I found a site selling old DOT, 4 door, F-350, w/V-10 engines with 450K miles for around $5,000.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I personally would never buy a gas engine with over 250K miles on it, no matter what the condition is. I guess it all depends on your use for it. A good around town truck or farm truck? Then maybe, but a daily driver... no way! I know how those DOT trucks are treated and I would never expect much out of them, let alone pay $5K for one. JMO.


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

just bought me a 2003 f-250 with the v-10
its a 4 door short box
PICS COMING SOON


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Good for you! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

here she is 
2003 F-250 V-10 4x4 4 door
XLT short box
295 75 16 BFG all terrian


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice colour. Truck looks good and so does your finger!!! LOL


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

Now thats one nice Ford !!!!!!! FYI one of best upgrades are the towing mirrors i got mine on ebay like 180 shipped but there near oem you couldn't tell .


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks great. Almost like mine, but a darker blue. I second the towing mirrors. They are amazing and have saved me a few times.


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

ive got the towing mirrors allready on order that is the first thing i did when i got home from the dealer then the next thing im doing is cab lights


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

sweet did you op for the ones with lights and heat ? are going with the factory cab lights or the recon smoke ones are awsome


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

i just got the six way power ones no heat no lights and the cab lights im going to get the oem ones and then prob get the clear with blue lights not sure yet


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

kuryssnow5;401150 said:


> then prob get the clear with blue lights not sure yet


Those will look awsome!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

That color is nice! Best of luck with the truck!! How many miles does she have on the clock? 

BTW, the highest I have seen the 6.8L go was 205k and that is in an f450 Rollback tow truck.


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

shes got 56,000 on it and when i bought it i dont think it was down a dirt road of even towed anything maybe a small fishing boat but not worked to hard


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

hey first time what do you have done to your truck to get 14 mpg im pulling 12mpg right now so just seeing what you got done to it


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine is 100% stock with 3.73 gears. I'm not sure what gears you have, but they make a big difference. That and I drive like I'm trying to save gas.


----------

